# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Nαυτιλιακές Eταιρείες Κρουαζιέρας - Cruise Shipping Companies >  Skorpios Cruises

## Appia_1978

Αθάνατη Ελλάδα  :Very Happy: 

http://www.skorpios.cl/en/english

Εταιρεία κρουαζιέρας από Έλληνες μετανάστες που έχει δικό της ναυπηγείο, 3 κρουαζερόπλοια ναυπηγημένα στο δικό της ναυπηγείο και φορτηγά πλοία. Δραστηριοποιείται στη Νότια Χιλή σε κρουαζιέρες πολυτελείας.

----------


## Appia_1978

Συγγνώμη, ξέχασα να ανεβάσω ένα χάρτη της περιοχής όπου επιχειρεί:

MapaChileActualizado2010Alta.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Marcus nice thread, here are some pages taken from a 97/98 brochure from my collection which shows the well appointed interiors of the Skorpios III. A cruise in the Chilean fjords must be an unforgettable experience!

Cheers
Henry.

scan0002.jpg

scan0003.jpg

scan0004.jpg

scan0005.jpg

scan0006.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Thank you very much, Henry!

It&acute;s a very succesfull company in Chile with a great experience in travelling at this tough regions.
And indeed, a journey through the Chilean fjords, must be very exciting  :Very Happy:

----------

